# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > iPod/MP3/MP4/Φορητές Συσκευές > [MP4] προβλημα με mp3-mp4 player

## Georggg

Γεια σας , έχω ένα mp3-mp4 player του οποίο το κουμπί που ενεργοποιεί το μενού δεν λειτουγεί. Έχει ένα διακόπτη On-off  και μετά για να μπει στο μενού και να ανοίξει η οθόνη πρέπει να πατηθεί ένα κουμπί το οποίο όμως σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί. Άνοιξα τη συσκευή κι έχει μια καλωδιοτανία η οποία όταν είναι τεντομένη το κουμπί δουλεύει, άρα λοιπόν εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα, το θέμα είναι με ποιο τρόπο μπόρώ να το επισκευάσω. Μπορώ να βρώ καλωδιοταινία από κάπου ή μήπως μπορεί να γίνει κάποια πατέντα για να κάνει επαφή και να δουλεύει το κουμπί; Παραθέτω και φώτο:mp3-1.jpg

----------


## windmill82

στη φωτο φαινεται οτι η καλωδιοταινια εχει κοπει απο την επανω πλευρα , εκει που τσακιζει. επισης τι ειναι αυτο στις επαφες που κολλαει η καλωδιοταινια στην κεντρικη πλακετα? Σαν οξειδωση μου φαινεται...\
Σε καταστηματα ηλεκτρονικων υπαρχουν καποιες καλωδιοταινιες γενικης χρησης αμφιβαλλω ομως αν ταιριαξουν ακριβως.
Και βεβαιως η υστατη λυση αν και πολυ μπακαλιστικη ειναι να κοψεις 10 ψιλα καλωδιακια και να κολλησεις μια-μια τις επαφες με απεναντι.

----------


## Georggg

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση , μάλλον θα κολλήσω μικρά καλωδιάκια.

----------


## andyferraristi

Μια αφελής ερώτηση. Δεν μπορεί να κολήσει μόνο ένα καλώδιο (το φαινομενικά κομένο) παράλληλα αντί για όλα ???

----------


## windmill82

καθολου αφελης!!!
ναι μπορεις να γεφυρωσεις μερικες απο τις επαφες και οχι ολες. Απλως θεωρω οτι , οπως κοπηκαν καποιες απο τις γραμμες στο flex ετσι με λιγο χρηση θα κοπουν κι αλλες. γιαυτο θεωρω οτι αν ειναι να το κανεις , καντο μια για παντα.

----------


## Georggg

Τελικά είναι δύο τα κουμπιά με πρόβλημα. Σύνδεσα 3 μικρά καλώδια και παίζουν τώρα, δεν μπορώ να γεφυρώσω όλες τις επαφές της καλωδιοταινίας με καλώδια γιατί δεν θα μπορεί μετά να βιδώσει η πλακέτα στο πλαστικό πλαίσιο, τώρα κλείνει αλλά με δυσκολία.

----------

